# Another First Time BVI Charter



## malyea

Planning my first BVI bareboat charter for Feb 2010 and in the process of selecting a company. I've narrowed the list to the following and would appreciate any input.

I'll be sailing 'shorthanded' with my girlfriend and want a provisioned 35' to 40' monohull.

Please comment yes or no on these companies and add any to the list I should consider. I've eliminated companys with fleets less than 20 boats betting I'll have less problems with a boat not being ready.

Here's the list: (in no particular order)

BVI Yacht Charters
Conch Charters
CSY Charters
Footloose
Horizon
Moorings
Sunsail
TMM

Feel free to pontificate at lengh as to the basis of your yes/no vote!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## imagine2frolic

I can only comment on Moorings, and it was good. Others will come along with some praise of less expensive outfits. You will most likely be within minutes of the grocery store. I would provision my own boat.....IMHO.......*i2f*


----------



## MMR

malyea said:


> I've eliminated companys with fleets less than 20 boats betting I'll have less problems with a boat not being ready.


Larger fleet does not always equate to fewer problems. The two times we've had major problems with the chartered boat, it was from a company with a large fleet.

We now always charter with Voyage and have been very happy.


----------



## Bermudahigh

*charter companies*

Been chartering a long time. Used Moorings, Sunsail, BVI yacht charters, Catamaran Company all of them once. Island Yachts (usvi) and TMM, several times and most recently, Pro Valor Yacht Charters, of Jim and Cecilia fame, not the other dude. Pro Valor 4 times and again this season at least once, hopefully twice.
Never an issue w/Pro Valor. They're the kind of folks i would place my boat with if i were to enter a charter fleet.
Cheers!


----------



## Volkhard

Can't comment on your list. Was chartering a Cat with Barecat and was very happy with them but they are just catamarans and a smaller fleet outlet. I wouldn't bank on your comment bigger fleet = lesser problems. It's not so much the size of an outfit but the philosophy and local management that makes everything happen (or not).
In regard to provisioning I recommend, not to book provisions with your charterer, at least not the pre arranged packages. There are supermarkets close by. We used Bobby's in Tortola and faxed them one of their orderforms a week in advance. They delivered direct to the boat, on time,and even drove the whole crew of 4 to their location to pick up all the things we forgot to put on the list. They allowed us some time in Tortolla, pointed out some places for dinner, and after dinner we walked back to their market, did our shopping and they drove us back to our boat (4 miles). We were extremly happy with them as you can imagine and had a great start into our 8 days of sailing.
Service was truly alive and well.

Have a great time in the BVIs


----------



## RealityCheck

If money is no issue, go with the top end companies Moorings and Sunsail. Generally they have the newer boats and know how to maintain them with full time staff.

If your going with one of the others you still have a great chance of a No Problem Cruise. While older and some may have more dings and a few non critical systems conditions, they are typically manageable and cost are typically lower particularly in the off seasons. With the older inventories they often give more days for the $$ occasionally double when they have boats on the docks not reserved. Just look at Conch Web site about this time of year.

Depending on which location your going to pick up a boat, I would also recommend you getting your own provision. If you do the standard full provision order you will end up having half the stuff still on the boat when you return. Of course I personally like it! Because I get the know some of them and they give me the excess! My liquor locker is typically filled and overflowing. 

You can add to provisions at a lot of locations as you sail in the BVI. Some opportunities exist where a boat will bring them to you such as around Norman Island and parts of Peter Island by the supply boat out of Nanny Cay call sign Deliverance. Those that don't hear banjos strumming at that name will recognize it as a mini-market on a keel.


----------



## sailak

Did a bareboat with the Moorings in '05 and had the "perfect" trip. Boat was in good condition, provisioned. On the second day as we were hitting a mooring ball at the Rhone the pin fell out of the gooseneck. We radioed Moorings base and they said a repair boat would be enroute. We grabbed our snorkeling gear and went over for a peek at the wreck before diving it, when we returned to our boat the repairmen were just finishing up their work.

I would use the Moorings again.


----------



## nightowle

I used Footloose and was very happy with a Robinson Caine Cat. It seemed very new and was certainly very clean with no issues whatsoever. We did have some trouble with the dinghy engine a couple times and a Footloose mechanic did come out to meet with us, but I guess that can happen anytime, anywhere. So I was happy with their service. I was told that Footloose has boats from the Moorings/Sunsail fleet after they've been in service with them, but as mentioned the boat we had seemed only a couple seasons old at best. As good of condition as the monohull I had from Sunsail in Croatia last year. Hope this helps.


----------



## oldchief

Dear Malyea,

Personally, I like to get a lower price for a longer vacation. So you will find me chartering from the second tier charter companies. 

I've used Conch for the last 6 years and I've been pleased every time. The boats are not new and I've had a few things break down. I just consider it par for the course...I get breakdowns on my boat at home. 

In trade, I can afford to go more often or to stay longer. This is what works for me. If price is no object for you, then you can go with the guys with the new boats. 

I have provisioned through Conch and without. After trying both, I perfer to provision through Conch, who deal with Bobby's Market, but to provision a little short. I find I eat less than I think in the tropics. I use their on-line check list for the advance order and it is on the boat when I check in. Inventory before you go. Then I can top off at, maybe, Spanish Town, with whatever is popualr with the crew. I have a minimum of leftovers this way and on a two week trip, eventually someone wants to go to town, anyway.

Enjoy yur trip,

Rod


----------



## Dzedzej

*Bvi*

Things have gotten a little out of kilter this year, stay with the first tier charter companies, Moorings Sunsail Voyage CYOA....less customers has made it cheaper but less maintaince. Always do your own shopping

Rich


----------



## SeanConnett

The first time we chartered in the BVI, a friend recommended Horizon Yacht Charters to us. My girlfriend and I chartered a Bavaria 32 for the two of us and there was not a single problem. HYC stocked the boat for us and every system on the boat was in good working order. The whole HYC team was professional, polite and made us feel very comfortable. I also did most of the sailing single handed and found the Bavaria a good boat to do that with.
HYC is on Nanny Cay, just west of of Road Town and the facilities are great. The hotel on the Cay is a nice place to stay the first night before getting on the boat in the morning, which is just a short walk down the dock.
We were so pleased with HYC that the next year we went back with two other couples and chartered a 46' Bavaria. We chose to stock the boat ourselves that time which gave us more options at the grocery store in Road Town. I own a boat now and that may delay my next charter trip to the BVI but as soon as I can, I'll be back down there and if it's not on my own boat, it will be with Horizon Yacht Charters.


----------



## malyea

Love this forum! Thanks to all who've taken the time to share. Can't wait to castoff. Will probably go Moorings and will likely provision our self - maybe use the 'split provision option'.

Thanks guys!


----------



## roline

We did a 2 week bare boat with BVI Yacht Charters on a Ben 36 "Tech Stocks. 2 cabins 1 head. Only problem was running out of propane while brewing coffee, just finished it on the BBQ and they had a bottle of propane delivered to Soppers Hole where we were staying and it was installed within a hour. The money we saved from using BVI was spent at Pussers, Willie T and other such establishments. Lots of pain killers and BBQ bugs with butter. We used 200 gallons of water and 6 gallons of fuel. The boat was older than 5 yrs but I have a 81 Cal 9.2 and a 79 Santana525. No boat problems experienced. Just the right size. I'l use the same folks, they were great!


----------



## drgamble

Another suggestion - I've found some of the best charter deals can be had at the boat shows. I was able to get a very good deal with Sunsail at the Annapolis Boat Show last year. We did the BVI's for a week on a 39i mono. Did have some issues with the boat but they responded very quickly all things considered (long story) and issued us a credit to use going forward. One caveat - we did provision ourselves but still had a ton of leftover food. We found it very enjoyable to eat on land and mingle. We spent plenty of time sailing and diving on the boat that we enjoyed spreading out and exploring a bit more on land when time permitted - especially on a mono with 4 people.


----------



## magnusmurphy

*Charterers' anchoring show*

I don't want to hijack the thread, but have a little story to tell that I think is quite funny. Maybe I can bring a few wry smiles to a few people...

During the 2008 cruising season, my family and I sailed our cruising boat from Florida to Grenada, through the "thorny path". On arrival in the BVI from Culebra, we checked in at Jost Van Dyke and promptly went to Foxy's for a drink. Later that afternoon we were sitting on deck and watching the charter boats coming in in droves and at top speed, raching each other and jostling for a spot to anchor.

Now, I'm not a sailing snob, but everyone knows that there are all sorts of different experience levels when it comes to charterers. Many charterers have a lot of experience and own boats. Many others are there for the first time however. Nowhere does inexperience show quicker, than with anchoring skills. The most telling sign is the boat that drops anchor very quickly after arriving; no cruising through the already anchored boats to check out the lay of the land, the direction of the rodes, asking the other cruisers about their scope, not checking whether those have rope rode or all chain and not checking swinging room or the swing characteristics of the other boats (for instance will they sail at anchor).

The first incident was when a charterer dropped anchor and promptly and proudly reversed at a fast clip across the bow of a 65ft beautiful German flagged cruise boat that was lying to its anchor in 20 knts of breeze. The German skipper ran to the bow to fend off. Fortunately we could not hear the accompanying words... The charter boat barely missed the German boat when they finally realized this will not work and tried to cross back to their anchor, now being blown sideways towards the German.

During this escapade my wife noticed my youngest teenage daughter coming on deck with a bag of freshly popped popcorn and a deckchair. Her questioning look ellicited this reaction: "This is better than the movies!!"

Fortunately no-one crossed our bow that night. We were crashed into by a charter boat dragging anchor in Marin, Martinique though, but that's another story and not quite as funny...

Maybe a fun thread about anchoring woes would be entertaining - and educational at the same time. We all have to learn... better to read about a mistake someone else already make, than learning by making it yourself..

M Murphy


----------



## drgamble

Thanks Murphy - that story is exactly why we were on a strict mooring ball diet for our first time around in the BVI's, absent dropping hook at some stopover locales (e.g. Sandy Cay)... We received some of the same entertainment though over at the anchorage/mooring field at Trellis in BVI. There is a very shallow area that jets out on the way into the dinghy dock and we had one of the nearest moorings to it. My dive boat that had picked me up earlier that day warned me about it stating that it was so shallow that even a dinghy would get hung up. Sure enough, that afternoon/evening as everyone was quick to come to shore for the dinner and Full Moon party festivities people unkowingly would "shortcut" through this area to the dinghy dock only to hear their dink's outboard "wack" against the bottom, pop up on it's pivot and stall - all passengers looking fearful for life. The first few times we tried to yell and wave off those headed for their beached fate to no avail (they just couldn't hear us/see us and weren't paying attention). To that end we simply would sip cocktails and await someone to say - "here comes another one"... Free entertainment.


----------



## Chuteman

Malyea:
Under the title "cake & eat it too".....if you are a little flexible with your dates and do a little research - you could save some $$$ and/or get a better/newer boat.
Request brochures & pricing sheets from Moorings (appears to be your 1st choice now) and a couple of others, Sunsail + agree Horizon is a good choice especially for your 1st time = you won't get lost in the crowd at the Moorings/Sunsail/Footloose complex....more personalized service.

Also sign up for e-mail news - then you will receive advance notice on sales, deals, etc. Check their sites regularly too - and look under deals, specials, etc. You might just find one that works for You.......and you will stretch those $$$ into more painkillers or a lobster dinner.
Enjoy
P.S. Also agree that Travel Talk on-line BVI section will be a good source for all sorts of info for you & crew. .......Don't forget to study the Cruising guide before you leave home.


----------



## malyea

Update on my selection progress:

Based on positive comments I've added Voyage YC and Pro Valor to the list. 

I haven't yet read any comments about CSY or TMM. Anybody?

I 'm about to email all 10 companies my resume, stating that I'd like a 35' to 40' mono, sailing shorthanded with girlfriend and want to spend 36 to 48 hours at Anegada as one of the stops.

My worst fear is lost time due to boat malfunctions. I'm OK without much handholding from the company but I'd like the boat to work - everyday. If it breaks, I'd like maintenance support ASAP. Saving money is high on my list but not at the risk of being stuck on the hook when the breeze is fresh and Anegada beckons.

I plan to self provision with Bobby's market and go easy on the initial list - we'll stop and replenish as needed.

ADDITIONAL REQUEST: Top 10 - 20 tips on how to NOT LOOK LIKE A FIRST TIMER IN THE BVI

Great info so far. Thanks to all!


----------



## RealityCheck

ADDITIONAL REQUEST: Top 10 - 20 tips on how to NOT LOOK LIKE A FIRST TIMER IN THE BVI

Great info so far. Thanks to all!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Best way to appear not to be a first time bare-boat charter is practice mooring and anchoring with the most physical person doing the hard work... generally the guy up forward while the lady is at the helm.

Most 1st timers have the guy at the helm screaming at the little lady who is fighting with the mooring ball or anchor lines. The more physical person can handle this best and the increased physical strength can over ride some inexperience. Almost anyone can handle the helm. Just find an area where few are moored/ anchored and make a few practice runs.


----------



## magnusmurphy

Most important in my opinion;

mooring: Approach dead into wind (right on the nose) very slowly. 
Anchoring: Take your time. Drive through the anchorage. Check out the other boats. Look at their rodes, ask about scope. Have an idea whether your boat sails at anchor (tip - all charter boats do - they're light and have high freeboard). Drop your anchor "behind" the stern of the boats next to you or they might swing over your anchor and you can't get out the next day... Make sure you're far enough so that the difference in swing characteristics and scope will not bring you too close. Do not drop too close in front of someone or you'll not be able to let out enough scope. It is ok to go very close to the boat in front to drop (as long as you're behind the boat AND its dinghy) - then fall back. One thing though, if the wind pipes up and that boat lets out more scope he might end up over your anchor and you're trapped again.

Don't reverse your engine on the anchor right away - it might pull out; let it settle a bit. let your engine cool down in idle while you make tea. Take bearings and look around. Then put boat in reverse in idle and feel chain for dragging. I assume you lay it out nicely as you dropped back in the beginning - not having dropped everything in a pile... The best way to drop back is to simply have the wind swing the bow around and then back. This way you'll find out quickly if you're too close to another boat. The rode will bring you head to wind again when you stop laying out scope.

Then if at ALL possible: DIVE the anchor.

DON't leave the boat for a while - rule of thumb; at least 30 min but it depends on conditions- while continuing to check that you're settled and don't move or come too close to others.

Check if others previously there have concerns that you're too close. If they have - you should move.

And PLEASE: if there's a wide open bay and one or two boats anchored on one side - don't snuggle up to them - anchor somewhere else. If you want company, dinghy over, don't crowd them. 

M Murphy


----------



## Hudsonian

Two unsolicited comments:
- Consider only half-provisioning. You'll likely be eating some meals ashore and snacking enough that you'll skip some meals.
-You'll probably find the 35' boats meet your needs in terms of space for two and sailing. Typically the distances covered in the Virgins are are not great. If you don't need the waterline, why bother manhandling bigger sails?


----------



## Chuteman

*1st Time Skipper Info*

In addition to Travel Talk online - BVI section which was suggested earlier, You can also find good Skipper & Crew info in the - Charter Review & Questions section which is further down their main index. The 1st three permanent posts will give you lots of suggestions & good info you can use for many years to come.
Traveltalkonline: Viewing forum: Charter Boat Reviews and Questions

Sailonline.com is another source for lots of various info - 
Yacht charters, discount boat charters, yacht ownership | Sailonline.com

If there are particular areas you want more help on just post them separately and I'm sure the gang here will step up with lots of experienced help

BVI - 1st charter - You will have a fun & learning experience........enjoy


----------



## kootenay

drgamble said:


> Thanks Murphy - that story is exactly why we were on a strict mooring ball diet for our first time around in the BVI's, absent dropping hook at some stopover locales (e.g. Sandy Cay)... We received some of the same entertainment though over at the anchorage/mooring field at Trellis in BVI. There is a very shallow area that jets out on the way into the dinghy dock and we had one of the nearest moorings to it. My dive boat that had picked me up earlier that day warned me about it stating that it was so shallow that even a dinghy would get hung up. Sure enough, that afternoon/evening as everyone was quick to come to shore for the dinner and Full Moon party festivities people unkowingly would "shortcut" through this area to the dinghy dock only to hear their dink's outboard "wack" against the bottom, pop up on it's pivot and stall - all passengers looking fearful for life. The first few times we tried to yell and wave off those headed for their beached fate to no avail (they just couldn't hear us/see us and weren't paying attention). To that end we simply would sip cocktails and await someone to say - "here comes another one"... Free entertainment.


We saw the same thing but in the morning after a full moon party. My wife and I had just completed our onboard portion of the Bareboat cruising course and were heading ashore to have breakfast and write our exam when a boat tied up to a ball on the west side of Trellis near the airport let go and motored at full throttle straight towards the east entrance. When it hit the reef I bet the stern came up 3-4 feet from the impact. Our instructor and I hopped in the dinghy and led them out of the anchorage once they had backed out. I dove on the bow to have a look and luckily they had hit a sandy portion and other than a few scrapes it looked OK. But it was entertaining. If you are planning to head for Anegada (sp) make sure you clear it with the charter company. They do have restrictions. If you miss it (and its real low in the water) its along way to africa.

See you at Foxy's  dont drink all the painkillers


----------



## AmCala

*Try NSYV*

I just sailed my 4 year old Beneteau 393 to Tortola fron the Southern Caribbean and have it managed by NSYV. I had chartered with them many times in the past, and although the Moorings and Sunsail have always serverd me well in different parts of the world, the service, boat quality and pricing always led me back to NSVY when in the BVI.

The boat is in excellent condition and is equipped with everything you'd need including shorepower AC (for that last day of packing up your personal gear). Reply to this post if you'd like to take a look @ my blog about this boat and/or check out a link to NorthSouth.


----------



## ttam

*Provisioning*

I'm just planning on my second charter trip to BVI, January 2010. We went with BVI Yacht charter the first time, and would have used them again, but they didn't have any big cats this go around.

I love self provisioning. First off, we pack as much dry good as we can, just because it cheaper in the states. But it's fun to hit the island store for meats, fruits, veggies. I feel it's part of the adventure.

This year we are going with Conch. And they have been great so far.


----------



## jelman

*Self-provisioning & money question in the BVI?*

We will be chartering from Horizon out of Nanny Cay and plan to self-provision. This is our first time in the BVI and we'll be following what seems to be a pretty standard itinerary. Two questions:

1. Is it feasible to re-stock at any of the other islands, and if so, where would you recommend going?

2. I keep seeing recommendations to take either cash or travelers checks, because ATMs are scarce and many smaller places don't accept credit cards. Is this outdated advice? I travel a lot internationally and must confess that I haven't seen a travelers check in years! Are there really few ATMs (esp. at the smaller islands), and are travelers checks really the way to go?

Thanks,

Jeff



Hudsonian said:


> Two unsolicited comments:
> - Consider only half-provisioning. You'll likely be eating some meals ashore and snacking enough that you'll skip some meals.
> -You'll probably find the 35' boats meet your needs in terms of space for two and sailing. Typically the distances covered in the Virgins are are not great. If you don't need the waterline, why bother manhandling bigger sails?


----------



## Zanshin

This is a duplicate post (on a very old thread) which has already been discussed in detail in this thread.


----------



## malyea

Regardless....



> 1. Is it feasible to re-stock at any of the other islands, and if so, where would you recommend going?
> 
> 2. I keep seeing recommendations to take either cash or travelers checks, because ATMs are scarce and many smaller places don't accept credit cards. Is this outdated advice? I travel a lot internationally and must confess that I haven't seen a travelers check in years! Are there really few ATMs (esp. at the smaller islands), and are travelers checks really the way to go?


1. Yes, we stopped at JVD Marina, Little Harbour and Marina Cay for the essentials - water, ice and rum. Recommend checking the cruising guide for other stops with better grocery options but yes, quite feasible to restock around the islands - although we had no problem initially stocking and storing plenty of food for 7 days.

2. Didn't see any ATMs, but they weren't actually in my cross check. We took cash and easily convinced all the merchants to accept it. I haven't done traveller's checks since the early '70s.

BTW, we did our first BVI charter a few months ago and it went perfect - if you care to PM me I'd be happy to talk one on one regarding your first time down there and what to expect.

Mike


----------



## CaptainRonR

*Numerous CYOA Charter Issues*

We just returned from sailing the BVI's and based our cat charter out of USVI from CYOA. We will NEVER charter from them again. I've sailed for 50 years on hundreds of boats - owned boats, raced boats and chartered boats. There is no way this boat should have been let out for charter in this condition. We experienced one issue after another including a broken stanchion and a rusty safety pin attached to the shackle for the dingy lift harness (see photos). We were told by one of the CYOA crew (who appeared drunk) that the boat transmission was leaking, but they had topped off the fluid and thought we would be ok for our trip. CYOA did fix the stanchion and transmission before we sailed (delaying our trip), but only after we insisted. In my opinion, they were willing to send the boat out with numerous known problems.
Deficiencies found on the boat were: 1) Boat was filthy. 2) VHF radio needed for emergencies, etc. was inside the salon - unreachable from the helm. 3) Ports and hatches lacked gaskets - so they leaked on bunks and down walls. 4) No emergency steering system. 5) Heads were not properly functional - stunk and fluid leaked back into the bowl due to malfunctioning joker valves. 6) Shower sumps did not function properly - liquid would run back onto the floor of the head. 7) Starboard engine starter would often malfunction and only start after the port engine ran for a while, creating additional battery charge. 8) Fuel gauge did not work. 9) Port engine alternator was loose, not charging and could not be tightened because the tool kit provided was inadequate. 10) 110 electrical panel main circuit breaker annunciator light did not function. 11) No water hose for water refill or cleaning the boat. 12) Equipment such as the snap shackle on the dingy harness for lifting into the davits was broken and improperly repaired with a safety pin. 13) Three large bolt-ends securing the rigging intruded through the cabin roof in the walk-way - left uncapped and gouged passengers if they didn't duck. And honestly - this list isn't complete!!
When CYOA was confronted with the many items we discovered before taking the boat out, they did not apologize, and Nancy - who seemed to be in charge of the office - tried to excuse it by saying this was an older boat. They had a crew fix the obvious items we had pointed out, but made no effort to thoroughly go through the boat and make sure it was ready for charter and made no effort to advise us about the many other things we discovered upon using the boat. They offered us no substitute boat and made no offer to adjust the charter costs for the delay, problems and inconvenience. Though some employees were superb, Nancy and CYOA certainly left us with the feeling they were more interested in money than in good service, safety and good customer relations.


----------



## TQA

malyea said:


> .
> 
> ADDITIONAL REQUEST: Top 10 - 20 tips on how to NOT LOOK LIKE A FIRST TIMER IN THE BVI
> 
> Great info so far. Thanks to all!


Wear slightly faded and creased clothes.

Do not swim off the back of the boat in crowded anchorages esp. in the morning.

Do not fly several assorted pennants, pirate flags and obscure club flags from the spreaders.

Get to your chosen harbour early enough to make popcorn and enjoy the evening 'charge of the charter boats' giving marks for style, technical merit and entertainment value on their anchoring/mooring techniques. [ there is a youtube video clip of an excellent example of the best of the above which I can not locate..]


----------



## FarCry

TQA said:


> Wear slightly faded and creased clothes.
> 
> Do not swim off the back of the boat in crowded anchorages esp. in the morning.
> 
> Do not fly several assorted pennants, pirate flags and obscure club flags from the spreaders.
> 
> Get to your chosen harbour early enough to make popcorn and enjoy the evening 'charge of the charter boats' giving marks for style, technical merit and entertainment value on their anchoring/mooring techniques. [ there is a youtube video clip of an excellent example of the best of the above which I can not locate..]


Perhaps this is the one you were thinking of
YouTube - ‪"Ode to the Credit Card Captains"‬‏


----------

